# Xbox 360 zu pc



## COD-Gamer (28. September 2010)

Moin liebe Gemeinde,
Hab da mal ne frage ganz kompliziert bin ratlos 
Möchte das Xbox 360 signal(HD) in den pc rein, auf dem pc das Signal in HD aufnehmen und gleichzeitig das signal aufm moni haben ist das möglich wie stelle ich das an?
Bitte um Hilfe
Vielen Dank
Cod-Gamer
Ps: Hoffe das ist der richtige bereich


----------



## zøtac (28. September 2010)

Öhhhm, dann bräuchtest du erstmal ne Grafikkarte mit nem Video*eingang*.
Sowas ham normale Grakas nämlich net, die ham nur nen Ausgang.
Am Monitor kannst die Xbox trotzdem anschließen


----------



## COD-Gamer (28. September 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Öhhhm, dann bräuchtest du erstmal ne Grafikkarte mit nem Video*eingang*.
> Sowas ham normale Grakas nämlich net, die ham nur nen Ausgang.
> Am Monitor kannst die Xbox trotzdem anschließen


  Was für ne Karte zum Beispiel ? sollte schon HD sein am besten wär HDMI oder?


----------



## Junkie2003 (28. September 2010)

COD-Gamer schrieb:


> Was für ne Karte zum Beispiel ? sollte schon HD sein am besten wär HDMI oder?


grafikarten mit hdmi eingan gibt es nicht mehr,gab mal komoneteneingang früher aber den anschluss hat keine moderne karte mehr!
entweder zu kaufst dir en chich videograbber fürn 10er und nimms mit mieser quali auf oder du nimmst sowas 
Blackmagic Design: Intensity
was baer auch nicht billig sein dürfte!


----------



## COD-Gamer (28. September 2010)

140euro sind doch ned viel^^
kan ich dan auch von der aus mit hdmi auf moni und gleichzeitig aufnehmen und was ist besser extern oder intern


----------



## Junkie2003 (28. September 2010)

COD-Gamer schrieb:


> 140euro sind doch ned viel^^
> kan ich dan auch von der aus mit hdmi auf moni und gleichzeitig aufnehmen und was ist besser extern oder intern


wenn du kein usb3 hast intern ansonsten dir überlassen! bei der aufnahme siehst du dein bild eh im aufnahmeprogramm, musst also nicht extra an den monitor! aber wenn die haben sowohl in als auch output!


----------



## COD-Gamer (28. September 2010)

sollte aber auf den moni man muss ja iwie zocken und mit dem ding kommt das signal in HD rein?


----------



## Junkie2003 (28. September 2010)

COD-Gamer schrieb:


> sollte aber auf den moni man muss ja iwie zocken und mit dem ding kommt das signal in HD rein?


du hast wohl keine richtige vorstellung wie das aufgenommen wird oder? bzw hast du dir die produktseite mal durchgelsen?!


----------



## COD-Gamer (28. September 2010)

mein english ist nicht das beste


----------



## Junkie2003 (28. September 2010)

Blackmagic Design: Intensity Tech Specs
die technischen spezifikationen soltest aber schon verstehen sonst zweifle ich das du das anklemmen kannstXD


----------



## COD-Gamer (28. September 2010)

so wie ich das verstehe müsste es doch gehen in and out gleichzeitig


----------



## Junkie2003 (28. September 2010)

COD-Gamer schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstehe müsste es doch gehen in and out gleichzeitig


jop so hab ich das auch verstanden


----------



## rebel4life (2. Oktober 2010)

AVerMedia AVerTV CaptureHD, DVB-T/analog/FM, PCIe x1 (H727) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Übertragung dürfte jedoch verschlüsselt sein.

Die lässt sich seit kurzem theoretisch umgehen, aber naja, das ist noch nicht für den Endanwender möglich und erlaubt ist es natürlich auch nicht. Deswegen wirst du dich wohl mit einer PAL Auflösung begnügen müssen.


----------

